# REDFISH



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Why do the reds we catch on the beach have blue tails???


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

As far as I have been able to tell its a water condition thing. It seems that the darker/muddier/murkier water, the darker the red. I know someone will come along and debunk this but its been my experience. The reds in the surf recently that I havee caught have almost been silver. But like anything else, after it is dead dead then its colors fade. The last two pompano that I caught were a silver blue. A couple hours later in the box and they were just silver.

But your right about the blue, its a nice accent.


----------

